# Stuck Driver's Side View Mirror



## Nissan-Sentra (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone, asking for help here. Someone must've been messing with my Driver's side view mirror while the car was parked on the street, and now it's crooked and stuck on the top inside of the Mirror casing bezel, I have a nissan sentra 1998 GXE, powered side view mirrors, the mirror moves left and right, but since it's stuck on the top, if I try to move it down or even up (with the power switch) I just keep hearing the motor going inside, but the mirror doesn't move up or down, I tried to push it down manually but it's just stuck there, didn't wanna push too hard so it won't break the mirror. Any suggestions? from anyone, maybe about how to remove the housing and re align the mirror or something. Those darn kids out on the streets, somebody must've been too busy looking good!

Thanks


----------

